# Radiated tortoise growth



## RichardS (Jul 11, 2010)

*July 2007*










*October 2008*









*March 2010*









Thanks for looking.


----------



## Candy (Jul 11, 2010)

So Richard this means that he's been growing about an inch a year right? I'm not exactly sure because I don't know how many inches he is in the first picture so I'm just estimating. He's beautiful.


----------



## RichardS (Jul 11, 2010)

Thanks. 

I'd says it has doubled in size each year! I measured today and its exactly 6" SCL. This should slow down though. I would expect about 8" after next summer.


----------



## Tom (Jul 11, 2010)

Wow! Absolutely fantastic. I love the progression. There is nothing that is not beautiful about these tortoises, but I really love the two-tone head. Some day I'll get some of these going. Until then I'll just have to admire yours and JD's.


----------



## RV's mom (Jul 12, 2010)

just beautiful.


----------



## Yourlocalpoet (Jul 12, 2010)

What a gorgeous tortoise, that shell is stunning.


----------



## gummybearpoop (Jul 13, 2010)

Nice growth and great photos Richard

Now, if you ever get tired of that animal....there is a home in AZ for it! haha


----------



## gummybearpoop (Jul 16, 2010)

Here is some growth pics from may-august of 2009 compared to the beginning of this summer (the animals have since grown but I am too lazy to resize pics). These range from 3" to 4.5"

I am sure Richard will agree with me that it is very interesting to watch radiata develop. They are far more variable than the other starred species

This is considered an "average or typical" radiated tortoise. Still like it because it looks different than the rest of the group









The following three animals I got as a group together and are all unrelated.
This little booger is getting a very high dome









This one was a surprise as far as development goes....it was the "ugliest" of a group of 3 that I had purchased....









I was really liked how this one looked as a baby...









This one was a holdback and is a direct sibling to JD's "sokatra"


----------



## N2TORTS (Jul 16, 2010)

Richard ... * sweet * LQQKIN' radi you have there. Dig the growth progressions. Iam looking forward to the growth spurts as well on
" sokatra" ...its just amazing to see the " lines develop and Radiate"

Happy Tort~N .... and thanks for the pics~
JD~



gummybearpoop said:


> This one was a holdback and is a direct sibling to JD's "sokatra"



Ahhh .... Nice shot Norm! Makes us sorta " family " ... eh? 

JD~


----------



## RichardS (Jul 16, 2010)

Hey Norm,

Great shots and a perfect examples of progression. If we see enough of these type of shots, we may get a better idea of how a hatchling's radials will develop. But then again, maybe not


----------



## gummybearpoop (Jul 16, 2010)

N2TORTS said:


> Makes us sorta " family " ... eh?
> 
> JD~



I believe so JD! hahaha I know you are lovin' your radiata...you apply for your CBW permit yet? I know you wanna get more....damn high price tag.

Richard....I agree with you....many of the breeders I know don't take a lot of photos of their animals and babies, but I know that some of them know how to pick the "good ones". haha There are always some of those that slip through the cracks though.

One thing I do.... is take photos and weights every first week on the month. I don't take measurements as often (every few months) but I need to start being more consistent. I have thousands of photos, but I am too busy aka lazy to share as often as some of the people on here. I take photos of the top, both profiles, and an underside photo. Then I will title the photos first by studbook #, then date, then by description of side. 
In Example:JD, if I took a birds eye view photo of your radiata yesterday I would label it as "1657_2010_0715_top". I have a folder for each radiata and I have found that this keeps the order as opposed to 1657_07-15-2010_top. I think once you find a way to keep organized, it makes it easier. Now if I could just hire some leprechauns to feed my tortoises when I am on vacation....I will be set!


----------



## MATortoise B (Jul 16, 2010)

Do you think that radiated tortoises will go up in price over the years or go down? and why? That is one nice looked tortoise.


----------



## gummybearpoop (Jul 16, 2010)

I think it will go down, but not a lot. There are a lot of animals that are coming into breeding age, but fertility has been an issue in the US populations. Tortoises tend to hold value pretty well compared to snakes and lizards. The demand for radiated tortoises will always be there and there is always a bigger demand for high yellow specimens. I think once more radiata start producing, the price for "average-looking" radiata should drop. People will probable sell "average-looking" to purchase higher yellow animals as well. Right now, babies go for $500 and up depending on pattern and genetics.


----------



## MATortoise B (Jul 16, 2010)

gummybearpoop said:


> I think it will go down, but not a lot. There are a lot of animals that are coming into breeding age, but fertility has been an issue in the US populations. Tortoises tend to hold value pretty well compared to snakes and lizards. The demand for radiated tortoises will always be there and there is always a bigger demand for high yellow specimens. I think once more radiata start producing, the price for "average-looking" radiata should drop. People will probable sell "average-looking" to purchase higher yellow animals as well. Right now, babies go for $500 and up depending on pattern and genetics.



Have you scene any for 500 in California anywhere? If so please let me know or any around that price. Thank you


----------



## ChiKat (Jul 17, 2010)

Wow that is one stunning tortoise!!


----------



## auhckw (Jul 25, 2010)

Mind to share your radiated diet plan?


----------

